# Living room theater conversion build



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone.....just wanted to start a build thread covering the conversion of our living room to a theater start to finish.

Here is the gear so far:

Projector: Epson 8350
Screen: Dragon Fly acoustically transparent 120"

L,C,R speakers: Epsiode 900 series in-wall speakers behind screen.
http://episodespeakers.com/product/...-LCR-Speaker-with-Dual-6.5-in.-Woofers-(Each)

In-wall sub/midbass: Episode dual 8"....2 units between main speakers also behind screen.
http://episodespeakers.com/product/45/Episode-SUB-Series-In-Wall-with-Dual-8-inch-Woofers

Surround speakers: Episode 700 series in-ceiling speakers.
http://episodespeakers.com/product/...Thin-Bezel-Speakers-with-8-in.-Woofers-(Pair)

Subwoofers: Dayton Audio UM12-22.....4 subs in custom ported enclosures built under the screen.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=295-512

Receiver: Integra DTR 40.1 (going to use as pre-amp)

Amps for main speakers and surround speakers: Episode 150x2 or 300x1 (4 amps).....one bridged to each L,C,R speaker and one in 2ch mode for surround speakers.
http://episodespeakers.com/product/...fier-(2-Channel---Audio-Sense---Loop-Outputs)

Amps for subs: Episode 500x1 (5 amps)......one for the in-wall subs, and one for each of the 12" subs.
http://episodespeakers.com/product/...500W-with-LFE-Remote-Music-and-Movie-EQ-Modes

Blu-ray: ?????
Control/remote: ?????


I will post pics as the build progresses. Any comments and/or input is welcome.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Cool set of Snap Equipment. I'll be interested to see pictures of your build. I have the DF-120-AW as well and am very pleased with it. 

Just a suggestion regarding acoustics, one I'll be doing shortly since I also have in-walls. You may want to space your screen a few inches from the wall. I'll be using a horizontal 2x4 perpendicular to the wall at the top and another at the bottom of the screen. You can then cover the reflective front wall behind the screen with 3.5" of your choice of absorptive material. I think I'll be using the denim ultra touch insulation just in case little hands wander in there.

Blu-ray: People seem to have good luck with Oppo, I use Marantz.
Control: I really like the RTI T1 (or now T1B) for simple reliable RF control.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I did plan on setting the screen out from the speakers a bit. I also thought I would beef up the studs behind the screen and also cut out the entire section of drywall and replace it with plywood or MDF to add more structure since I plan to have quite a bit of speaker mounted to the wall.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

outvoted said:


> I did plan on setting the screen out from the speakers a bit. I also thought I would beef up the studs behind the screen and also cut out the entire section of drywall and replace it with plywood or MDF to add more structure since I plan to have quite a bit of speaker mounted to the wall.


That sounds good, but ideally anything that's not speakers should be absorption.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Gotcha....I am planning on panels on the walls, but I didn't think about absorption behind the screen. That makes a lot of sense though, thanks.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Got the Epson 8350 yesterday. Hopefully I will be ordering the screen, speakers and amps in the next couple of weeks.
I will try to take some, before, pics of the living room this weekend.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Okay....so a change in plans already. I have decided to build my own speakers/subwoofers. I have built several speakers in the past and I just thought it would be cool to do my own thing. 

I got the projector last week and we have just been projecting the image on the wall. Next step is the screen, but in the meantime I have been designing the speakers. I will be using fountek ribbon tweeters and woofers for the main speakers behind the screen and the surrounds.

The tweeter:
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...lk-5-ribbon-tweeter-rectangular-flange-black/

The woofer:
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/fountek-woofers-6-7/fountek-fw168-6.5-aluminum-cone-woofer/

There will be 4 woofers and 1 tweeter per speaker for the left, center and right in a vertical WWTWW configuration.
The surrounds will just be 1 tweeter and 1 woofer per speaker.

The subs will remain the dayton um12-22


More to come......this will be a fairly slow build, and done in several stages.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats on the new direction. The closest I'd be willing to being that brave would be something like this: 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=302-781

The rears you're considering building will certainly be an upgrade compared to the in-ceilings mentioned previously.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I am not so sure about the WWTWW configuration. I think you will get significant vertical lobing. My guess is you are trying to match that 98db sensitivity of the tweeter? But it is really only 96db usable. You can get to 96 db with a pro midrange but this moves you into a 3-way. You can also get to 93 db pretty easily with an MTM using 2x8ohm woofers in parallel.

At any rate I have an 8350 as well and hope to build a acoustic transparent screen sometime. So I will be looking into very similar setup. But it will probably take me a year to get there . Keep us posted!
Salem


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

outvoted said:


> 4 subs in custom ported enclosures built under the screen.


If you're going to use 4 subs, consider spreading them out (either in the 4 corners of the room or the midpoints of 4 walls). Will give you smoother low frequency response AND better seat to seat consistency (the Audyssey room correction system in your Integra will thank you).


outvoted said:


> I am planning on panels on the walls, but I didn't think about absorption behind the screen.


Rather than putting absorptive panels on the side walls, I would instead place most of them on the rear and front walls (especially the latter, covering as much of the wall behind the screen as possible, except for where the speakers are of course). This will help minimize reflections bouncing off the front wall and muddying the front soundstage.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

eyekode said:


> I am not so sure about the WWTWW configuration. I think you will get significant vertical lobing.


I think the listening position will be far enough away that this won't be a problem, but that is the nice thing about building my own speakers.......if it is an issue I can make a new baffle and do a TWWWW configuration.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

TWWWWW is even worse from a frequency cancellation standpoint. I have seen WTWWW's where the bottom WW's are a .5 and provide baffle step compensation. But you are doing inwalls or a baffle wall right? In this case you don't need baffle step compensation.

But as a counter point I don't think the vertical dispersion is a big deal with HT as all ears are mostly at the same level.

For my baffle wall I am considering:
Tweeter: ?? >=93db sensitivity crossed at 3.5k
Midrange: B&C 6PEV13
Woofer: 2x RS225 crossed at 300, sealed enclosure.

The idea is to keep the crossover out of the midrange. I have designed a 2way before but this would be my first 3 way. And part of me wants to do a 3way just for the experience.

Let us know how yours turns out!


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

My plans have changed in the last few months. Life has happened a bit......anyway here are some progress pics.


I actually had some drivers tucked away from a project a few years ago so I decided to build a L,C,R. I have enough drivers to make matching surrounds as well. Although I'm not sure I will do an MTM for the surrounds. Maybe a TMM. I welcome any input though. 
They are Hi-Vi speakers.....F6 woofers and sd1.1a tweeters. They actually were surprising. Good tonality and dynamics, they do a good job of imaging in two channel mode as well. They even have descent low end. Overall I am very satisfied with these speakers.

Once I build an AT screen these enclosures will go away and these will be relocated in the wall behind the screen. I will remake ported enclosures in the wall.







Here is a shot of the temporary placement until I can make a screen. As you can see, mid day with blinds open and lights on.



I have a few SB Acoustic subs laying around as well so I might make something with those. Still working on that plan though.

I have some open baffle speakers that I am finishing up that I may try to work into the living room strictly for two channel listening. If I do though, it will be after I get the screen up and the subs built. 







I also installed a small equipment rack in a side wall. The back of the rack is in a closet. Easy access to all the wiring and no footprint in the living room/theater. I like it......






Still have to do some trim work.




The 68" dlp will be going away in the next few weeks.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update mate - keep up the good work! Really like the clean look of the AV shelf...


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Small update:


Changed out some gear. Now everything matches. 

Integra DBS 50.3 bluray
Integra DTR 50.3 receiver 
Integra DTA 70.1 9 channel amp

I also got the rack mount kits for all three pieces. 

Fits nicely in the rack. Still need to do the trim around the rack.













Started dressing things. Still have a lot to do here. 













Also made a 130" spandex AT screen.


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

I also put in an epson pro cinema 4030.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice, looks great!


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm jealous of how neat that wiring job looks. I have to get some zip ties and tidy up mine now! Thanks a lot!!! lol


----------



## outvoted (Feb 14, 2013)

Got a little more work done. 

Put some trim around the gear. 











Also finished dressing the power cables. I might add an appletv at some point but that will be easy to tie in.


----------

